# Multiple versions of automake



## dougs (Jul 1, 2010)

I am seeing multiple installed versions of automake in my ports listing:


```
corvus-root@~: pkg_version -v | g auto
autoconf-2.13.000227_6              =   up-to-date with port
autoconf-2.62                       =   up-to-date with port
autoconf-wrapper-20071109           =   up-to-date with port
automake-1.10.1                     =   up-to-date with port
automake-1.4.6_5                    =   up-to-date with port
automake-1.5_5,1                    =   up-to-date with port
automake-1.6.3_1                    =   up-to-date with port
automake-1.7.9_2                    =   up-to-date with port
automake-1.8.5_3                    =   up-to-date with port
automake-1.9.6_3                    =   up-to-date with port
automake-wrapper-20071109           =   up-to-date with port
autotools-20080819                  =   up-to-date with port
corvus-root@~:
```

Why?

Checking for dependencies:


```
corvus-root@~: portmaster -L
  < ..snip.. >
===>>> Branch ports (Have dependencies, are depended on)
===>>> apache-2.2.15_9
===>>> apr-ipv6-devrandom-gdbm-db46-1.4.2.1.3.9_1
===>>> aspell-0.60.6_3
===>>> autoconf-2.13.000227_6
===>>> autoconf-2.62
===>>> automake-1.10.1
===>>> automake-1.4.6_5
===>>> automake-1.5_5,1
===>>> automake-1.6.3_1
===>>> automake-1.7.9_2
===>>> automake-1.8.5_3
===>>> automake-1.9.6_3
  < ..snip.. >
```

How do I figure out which ports depend on each version of automake? pkg_info does this (I think):


```
corvus-root@~: pkg_info -r automake-1.10.1
Information for automake-1.10.1:

Depends on:
Dependency: perl-5.8.9_3
Dependency: m4-1.4.14_1,1
Dependency: automake-wrapper-20071109
Dependency: autoconf-wrapper-20071109
Dependency: autoconf-2.62

corvus-root@~: pkg_info -r automake-1.4.6_5
Information for automake-1.4.6_5:

Depends on:
Dependency: perl-5.8.9_3
Dependency: m4-1.4.14_1,1
Dependency: automake-wrapper-20071109
Dependency: autoconf-wrapper-20071109
Dependency: autoconf-2.62

corvus-root@~: pkg_info -r automake-1.5_5,1
Information for automake-1.5_5,1:

Depends on:
Dependency: perl-5.8.9_3
Dependency: m4-1.4.14_1,1
Dependency: automake-wrapper-20071109
Dependency: autoconf-wrapper-20071109
Dependency: autoconf-2.62

corvus-root@~: pkg_info -r automake-1.6.3_1
Information for automake-1.6.3_1:

Depends on:
Dependency: perl-5.8.9_3
Dependency: m4-1.4.14_1,1
Dependency: automake-wrapper-20071109
Dependency: autoconf-wrapper-20071109
Dependency: autoconf-2.62

corvus-root@~: pkg_info -r automake-1.7.9_2
Information for automake-1.7.9_2:

Depends on:
Dependency: perl-5.8.9_3
Dependency: m4-1.4.14_1,1
Dependency: automake-wrapper-20071109
Dependency: autoconf-wrapper-20071109
Dependency: autoconf-2.62

corvus-root@~: pkg_info -r automake-1.8.5_3
Information for automake-1.8.5_3:

Depends on:
Dependency: perl-5.8.9_3
Dependency: m4-1.4.14_1,1
Dependency: automake-wrapper-20071109
Dependency: autoconf-wrapper-20071109
Dependency: autoconf-2.62

corvus-root@~: pkg_info -r automake-1.9.6_3
Information for automake-1.9.6_3:

Depends on:
Dependency: perl-5.8.9_3
Dependency: m4-1.4.14_1,1
Dependency: automake-wrapper-20071109
Dependency: autoconf-wrapper-20071109
Dependency: autoconf-2.62

corvus-root@~:
```

They all point to the same ports! 

Looking through /usr/ports/UPDATING:


```
20070727:
  AFFECTS: autotools
  AUTHOR: ade@FreeBSD.org

  Extensive reworking of the autotools ports has occurred, putting them in
  the canonical locations, along with a suitable wrapper port to make
  developing autotools-using code (as opposed to just building ports)
  considerably easier.

  Upgrade path is as follows for portupgrade:

    1. portupgrade -f 'autoconf*' 'automake*'
    2. cd /usr/ports/devel/autotools; make install
    3. portupgrade -a

  For portmaster:

    1. portmaster autoconf automake
    2. portmaster devel/autotools
    3. portmaster -a

  The second step is optional, but is recommended to bring in all versions
  of autoconf and automake.
```

Is this the correct method to "consolidate" automake into the latest version?

~Doug


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 1, 2010)

Try pkg_info -R (pkg_info(1)). Different ports depend on different versions, so multiple versions may be on your system (which is not a problem). I think they're only used for building ports, so removing them should not be problematic, though they will return after a while when new ports are installed or existing ones are upgraded anyway.


----------



## crsd (Jul 1, 2010)

Why - different ports need different versions of automake to build. devel/automake* ports are mostly build-time only dependencies. You should use [cmd=""]pkg_info -R[/cmd] to check which ports depend on the port you specify.


----------



## dougs (Jul 1, 2010)

I've uninstalled all but the latest versions of automake and autoconf. Let's see how it goes the next time ports are rebuilt.

Thank you for the information! I learn new things each time I check out the forums!

~Doug


----------

